# Urdu, Hindi: taa kih/taa ki



## Qureshpor

Would Urdu and Hindi speakers use "taa ki(h)" only with the verb in the subjunctive mood or can a normal (indicative) verb in the future also come after taa ki(h)?


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> Would Urdu and Hindi speakers use "taa ki(h)" only with the verb in the subjunctive mood or can a normal (indicative) verb in the future also come after taa ki(h)?


The examples that are coming to mind are only in the subjunctive, if we are talking of daily speech.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Thank you, Faylasoof SaaHib. This is what I thought too, at least from an Urdu prospective which should in theory be the same for Hindi. It would be good to have views of Hindi speakers.


----------



## marrish

I can also not get my mind over indicative future after _taa kih_ (_taaki_).


----------



## littlepond

Ab chuki Quresh jii ne is lari ke prati mujhe ishara kiya hai, to main sirf itna kehna chahunga ki "taa ki" ke baad, abhi tak jo udaahran main soch paaya hun to, yaa to subjunctive (1) hota hai yaa infinitive (2) (as a verbal noun, with subjunctive following) yaa infinitive kaa thora badla svaroop (3).

"Maine aisaa kaam kiyaa taa ki voh aisaa kare." (1)
"Taa ki aisaa karnaa kuchh galat na saabit ho/hoye, maine aisaa kiyaa." (2)
"Taa ki aisaa karne pe koii musibat na aaye, maine aisaa kiyaa." (3)

Ummeed hai ki Urdu mein bhi kahani kuchh isi prakaar se hai.


----------



## Qureshpor

shukriyah littlepond jii. aap kii baat se mujhe puuraa ittifaaq hai. maiN Faylasoof SaaHib ke javaab meN apne xayaalaat kaa izhaar kar chukaa huuN. ab dekhte haiN kih Urdu aur Hindi bolne vaale duusre dost is mu3aamale meN kyaa raa'e rakhte haiN. lagtaa hai kih saamne aane meN kuchh jhijak se rahe haiN!


----------



## sapnachaandni

mujhe bhii lagtaa hai ki "taa ki" ke saath koii verb future tense meN nahiiN aa'egaa, maiN ne to aaj tak nahiiN sunaa hai.
aur haaN, littlepond jii se sahmat huuN.


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> mujhe bhii lagtaa hai ki "taa ki" ke saath koii verb future tense meN nahiiN aa'egaa, maiN ne to aaj tak nahiiN sunaa hai.
> aur haaN, littlepond jii se sahmat huuN.



धन्यवाद।
 यदि आप लिट्टलपाण्ड जी से सहमत हैं तो आप दोनों की इस वाक्य के बारे में क्या राय है?

ऐसी छोटी मोटी गलतियाँ संजोकर रखिए ताकि ये आगे चलकर हथियार बन सकेंगी


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> ऎसी छोटी मोटी गलतियों संजोकर रखिये ताकि आगे चलकर ये हतियार बनसकेंगी।


यह मानक हिंदी है क्या?


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> यह मानक हिंदी है क्या?


 jaisii bhii hai, kyaa yih vaakya Thiik hai? vaise maiN ne hathiyaar Thiik prakaar nahiiN likhaa!


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ मुझे लगता है "गलतियों" के स्थान पर "गलतियाँ", "हतियार" के स्थान पर "हथियार", और अंत में "बन सकेंगी" के स्थान पर "बन सकें" होना चाहिए। ("ऎसी" को भी "ऐसी" लिख दें तो ठीक हो जाएगा)


----------



## Qureshpor

chhoTii-moTii GhalatiyoN ko kuuRe kii Tokrii meN Daaliye! taa kih ke ba3d jo kuchh hai, kyaa vuh Thiik hai? agar nahiiN to aap is jumle kii "murammat" kaise kareN gii?


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ maaf kiijiye Qureshpor saahib, aap kaa matlab ye hai ki us pahle jumle ke pahle hisse ko is tarah badal deN--- "chhoTii-moTii GhalatiyoN ko kuuRe kii Tokrii meN Daaliye, taa ki...", phir us ke baad ye kaheN ki "taa ki" ke baad kyaa aanaa chaahiye?


Edit: samajh ga'ii aap kaa matlab kyaa tha.


----------



## Qureshpor

I think I am going to have more luck if I wrote in Farsi!

ऐसी छोटी मोटी गलतियाँ संजोकर रखिए ताकि ये आगे चलकर हथियार बन सकेंगी

Is the second part, after "taaki" correct? If not, how would you "fix"it?


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> I think I am going to have more luck if I wrote in Farsi!


LoL! 



Qureshpor said:


> ऐसी छोटी मोटी गलतियाँ संजोकर रखिए ताकि ये आगे चलकर हथियार बन सकेंगी
> 
> Is the second part, after "taaki" correct? If not, how would you "fix"it?


jaise ki maiN ne kahaa:


sapnachaandni said:


> मुझे लगता है [...] अंत में "बन सकेंगी" के  स्थान पर "बन सकें" होना चाहिए।


meraa matlab ye thaa:

ऐसी छोटी-मोटी गलतियाँ संजोकर रखिए (रखिये) ताकि ये आगे चलकर हथियार बन सकें।


----------



## Qureshpor

bahut bahut shukriyah. maiN ne aap kii "ban sakeN" vaalii tabdiilii ko to zaruur dekhaa thaa lekin maiN ne sochaa shaayad aap Ghalatii par haiN.

 ba-har Haal, natiijah yih niklaa hai kih taa-kih ke ba3d subjunctive verb honaa chaahiye nah kih indicative future. merii samajh meN yih nahiiN aa rahaa kih niiche dii hu'ii  laRii meN Hindi bolne vaale dost is jumle ko Ghalat kahne se kyoN hichkichaate rahe haiN. kisii ek ne bhii yih nahiiN kahaa kih is ke aaxir meN indicative verb honaa chaahiye.

 aap, littlepond Jii aur duusre dostoN kaa bahut bahut shukriyah. is mu3aamale ke suljhaane meN aap ne merii bahut madad kii hai. maiN soch rahaa thaa kih ho saktaa hai maiN hii Ghalat huuN.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2612284&highlight=sanjokar


----------



## Dib

My vote for subjunctive too. I'd never say something like "ऐसी छोटी मोटी गलतियाँ संजोकर रखिए ताकि ये आगे चलकर हथियार बन सकेंगी", but maybe it is grammatical in some varieties ... who knows!


----------



## marrish

^ Yes, who knows and may be are always possible but ... I don't know any variety where it may be deemed alright.


----------

